# Warhammer 40K Lore in a Minute



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 8, 2012)

For those of you that don't know...


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep, that about sums it up.

But what happens when the emperor finally croaks...

...or Chaos destroys itself?


----------

